# Why Men Should Never Write Advice Columns



## bbq engineer (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## denver dave (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like sound advise to me.


----------



## alx (Jan 24, 2010)

That has me just rolling with laughter dana...My type of humor there...


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 24, 2010)

I agree. That guy didn't even mention the obvious thing........







To make sure there was gas in the car......


----------



## ciolli (Jan 24, 2010)

HA! That is hilarious


----------



## bbally (Jan 24, 2010)

I see why you are worried.  He did forget to mention the possibility of a fuel filter being plugged.  Might be since everything else in the neighborhood is getting plugged


----------



## rivet (Jan 24, 2010)

she didn't mention how old the car was...if it had a carburator, the automatic choke could be at fault


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 28, 2010)

It may even be something like she got bad gas, if it was in the winter it might be condensation causing a gas line freeze.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 29, 2010)

Thats an old one but I still love it!!!!! hahaha


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 29, 2010)

That is way too funny  - ROFLMAO


----------

